
More American Expatriates Give Up Citizenship - rmanocha
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/26/us/26expat.html?src=me&ref=homepage
======
carussell
_“I loved my time in the Marines, and the U.S. is still a great country,” she
said. “But having lived here 20 years and having to pay and file while seeing
other countries’ nationals not having to do that, I just think it’s grossly
unfair.”_

 _“It’s taxation without representation,” she added._

I wish people would stop misusing that phrase.

------
seanmccann
I'll gladly take their citizenship.

